# My Baby Girl



## ebackhus

This afternoon my wife gave birth to the one person who is 100% guaranteed to have me wrapped around her finger.

Wyzetta Belle Backhus was born at 3:56pm weighing in at 6lbs 5.2oz, 19 3/4" in length.


----------



## BCCOMP

:luxhello:CONGRATS to you both:luxhello:.
Enjoy your :littleang

Bill


----------



## ebackhus

Here's a picture!


----------



## Wrench97

Congratulations on a beautiful daughter, enjoy.


----------



## Lord Sirian

Congrats and have fun with the baby. Awesome name by the way. =)


----------



## JohnthePilot

*Congratulations to you and your wife.* :4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers:


----------



## McNinja

Congrats to your new life!


----------



## Tiber Septim

Congratulations!


----------



## Tumbleweed36

Congratulations on the new arrival. That picture is precious.


----------



## WereBo

Congratulations to you all
























Isn't that a bit mean to the little'un though, wrapping her hands in the blanket??? How's she going to reach the keyboard, bound like that? :grin:


----------



## zuluclayman

*CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU BOTH!​*:4-clap::4-cheers::smlove2::4-clap::4-cheers::smlove2:

Enjoy your new little daughter - they're very precious years and full of wonder for both parents and child!


----------



## dai

congratulations to you both


----------



## TheAtheist

Congratulations


----------



## Dunedin

Isn`t nature wonderful! You must be so proud

Get as much sleep as you can before they come home.:grin:

.


----------



## gi37ng

:grin: Congratulations!


----------



## Glaswegian

Many congratulations to you all!!

The early years are the best - after that they start to answer back...:grin:


----------



## Indoril Nerevar

Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## Cathy95820

Awww how sweet....

Big congrats to the three of you!!!!


----------



## -WOLF-

Good luck with that one!

My mom said she will curse me with 6 girls, how terrible!


----------



## Zealex

Congratulations! That picture reminds me of when my lil sister was born. And once again Congratz!


----------



## Coolfreak

I found out what you named her :smile: So ignore my post in the other thread, haha.

Anyways, congratulations. She's beautiful.

I love the name. Very unique. How would you pronounce that? Why-Zetta...? Would that be right?

Congrats again!

-Jason


----------



## Horse

Congratulations Daddy!!! Have a cigar and if you don't smoke you can just chew on it LOL. :4-cheers: :4-cheers: :4-cheers:


----------



## ebackhus

I do need that cigar! Her name is prounounced why-zeh-tuh. Excedingly rare is perfect for her.


----------



## Coolfreak

Beautiful name :smile:

Take it easy for awhile!


----------



## -WOLF-

Hey my name is 'exceedingly rare' too.


----------



## Jason09

But mine is exceedingly common!:laugh:


----------



## McNinja

When I said new life I mean say hello to having insomnia and wakeups in the middle of the night (hopefully not) and say hello to the new love of your life! 

A new life brought into this world with love and care is one of the greatest things a human can do.


----------



## deleted122510

congrats!


----------



## DonaldG

Wow, what a lovely photograph. Diana & I wish you all the best wishes and happiness with your new daughter. Her Birthday is the day before mine but separated by a few years (70!)

Blessings be to you all :wave:


----------



## speedster123

*wonderful event*

ray:


----------



## jcgriff2

Congratulations!


----------



## Engineer Babar

CONGRATS A LOT....

:luxhello::luxhello::luxhello: :4-cheers::4-cheers::4-cheers:


----------



## ashumann12

From one father to another: Congrats ebackhus, and God bless you and your family! (Enjoy her while she is young, defend her as she ages!)


----------



## Moki

What a wonderful blessing ebackhus! And I just love her name! Congratulations


----------



## McNinja

I wants to see more cute baby pics!
Is that possible?


----------



## ebackhus

Most of them are on my Facebook account. Just look for Erich Backhus in San Antonio. Chances are I'm the only one with that name on Facebook. I'm picking through all the photos taken so far and am waiting on other from family. We also took a number (to the score of $148) at the hospital that should be arrving here soon. Once that's done I'll make a gallery.


----------



## deleted6052011

So cute...

Congratulations :grin:


----------



## KoosHopeloos

Congratz!!!


----------



## Rataru101

Bit late on this one but, then again you can never be to late for GRATS! 

My son recently turned 10 months, starting to get the idea of waving, clapping, pointing, all the fun stuff. I love him to death and your going to have a great time with you new ones. 

Again, CONGRATS!


----------



## ebackhus

So far she'll respond to her name and track object in her field of vision. She also knows how to put the food away! She was such a skinny little bean when she was born but she's slowly turning into a little Michelin Man.


----------



## WereBo

Ooooohh - Heaven help you if she ever reads that, in later years! 

:grin:


----------



## ebackhus

We're taking a picture of her every day so she'll have plenty to learn when she's older.


----------



## sandman55

Congrats Mum and Dad a beautiful baby :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## ebackhus

Here I am 4 years later... One kid is now 2 and still happily married. Wyzetta is the embodiment of insanity and brilliance. She started talking around 11 months and is now learning Spanish. Her little brother (like his daddy) is taking so speech slowly but at nearly 3 years old has the concept down and uses shortened versions of words. "Eese" means "please" and so on. Both are already masters with things like smartphones, tablet and the Roku boxes we have.


----------



## sandman55

They grow up so fast and soon they will be teaching you about technology. :grin:


----------



## Babbzzz

Wasn't around then to congratulate you, so Congratulations! Kids do grow fast! Sandman is right!

Its wonderful to see kids grow, I have a wonderful nephew, he's going to be 5 this year! Ishaan is his name. :smile:


----------



## ebackhus

I have become 100% determined to NOT let that happen, Sandman. Never never never!

@Babbzzz: That is a very cool name! Despite the many people I work with who of Indian heritage I never hear or see that name. My nephew turns 6 just after my daughter will hit 5. He's kinda spoiled and is the definition of a mama's boy.


----------



## Babbzzz

Hehe... He's a cool kid as well.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

I just saw this.  Congrats, man. :thumb: Can't wait until I have my own.


----------



## Basementgeek

The fun with a daughter will start about when they turn 12. Been there, done that.

BG


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

My younger sister is 15.


----------



## joeten

BG been there twice no fun at all


----------



## Basementgeek

My baby daughter just turn 41. Probably more pressure on the young girls today than back then.

BG


----------



## joeten

Mine are 36 and 40 this year sons are 38 and 22 this year also the most sensible is the youngest


----------



## Deejay100six

(Very) belated congrats EB and Happy 4th Birthday Wyzetta.


----------

